# Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul Cigar Review - Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice sweet maduro taste. Good full flavor. Worth a try!

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul Cigar Review - Good Cigar


----------

